# Rowling confirms Dumbledore was GAY!



## alsiladka (Oct 20, 2007)

Source - Yahoo News



> Harry Potter fans, the rumors are true: Albus Dumbledore, master wizard and Headmaster of Hogwarts, is gay. J.K. Rowling, author of the mega-selling fantasy series that ended last summer, outed the beloved character Friday night while appearing before a full house at Carnegie Hall.
> 
> After reading briefly from the final book, "Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows," she took questions from audience members.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 20, 2007)

lol. . nice info


----------



## azzu (Oct 20, 2007)

i knew it  knew it


----------



## Pathik (Oct 20, 2007)

sh1t


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 20, 2007)

Before it gets somewhere:


> Definitions of gay on the Web:
> 
> * cheery: bright and pleasant; promoting a feeling of cheer; "a cheery hello"; "a gay sunny room"; "a sunny smile"
> * full of or showing high-spirited merriment; "when hearts were young and gay"; "a poet could not but be gay, in such a jocund company"- Wordsworth; "the jolly crowd at the reunion"; "jolly old Saint Nick"; "a jovial old gentleman"; "have a merry Christmas"; "peals of merry laughter"; "a mirthful ...
> ...



Apart from the most common use, of course.


----------



## alsiladka (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, but in this instance, it is the sexual trait of the person she was talking about


----------



## chesss (Oct 20, 2007)

So whats Hagrid then.. zoophile ??


----------



## xbonez (Oct 20, 2007)

r u sure the source is authentic?


----------



## alsiladka (Oct 20, 2007)

It is by an AP National Writer, featuring on nearly every news website from the Washington Post to minor ones.


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh Really! Who cares


----------



## Indyan (Oct 21, 2007)

Well this wont change my opinion about Dumbledore any bit.


----------



## Maverick340 (Oct 21, 2007)

Ha ha ha !! I guess she wanted to keep a smaller (age wise) audience in view.


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 21, 2007)

~snipped~


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 21, 2007)

^^ Why are you having tension man? Getting angry?



			
				chesss said:
			
		

> So whats Hagrid then.. zoophile ??



Sick.....


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 21, 2007)

Dont we have a Harry Potter in our midst, i wonder what he has to say about topic.

Atleast he wasnt a child abuser, that would have killed J K Rowling


----------



## shantanu (Oct 21, 2007)

next time watch your language fun2sh


----------



## iMav (Oct 21, 2007)

it was on TOI frontpage today  wat ****


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 21, 2007)

^^yay and I was like they dint get any other news....wtf?


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 21, 2007)

Ugh!! I can't believe she made Dumbledore gay!


----------



## praka123 (Oct 21, 2007)

@fun2oosh  uhleese reduce ur location: it is taking up the whole space.


----------



## iMav (Oct 21, 2007)

so any1 who chose to model dumbledore here


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 21, 2007)

^^ Hmmm... I have a feeling it was you... was it?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 21, 2007)

Hmmmm... I think she said it for cheap publicity...
Bad way to get extra attention...


----------



## iMav (Oct 22, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> ^^ Hmmm... I have a feeling it was you... was it?


 na man iv only seen 1 harry potter movie now dont even remmber its name ...


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 22, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> next time watch your language fun2sh



sorry bhai. ye hospital me mera dimag kharab ho raha tha   is liye i m really frustrated.  but yeah its very very  cheap publicity by Jo. wonder wats comin in her encylopedia..   



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> @fun2oosh uhleese reduce ur location: it is taking up the whole space.



lol


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 22, 2007)

its too UGLY n bad..hadd ho gayi nautanki ki ROWLING ki ..dumbledore G*Y ..chheee chheee cheee..kal declare kar degi ki harry k teen bacche kisi aur k hai


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 22, 2007)

yeah. the most noble, the greatest character of the series was dumbledore or Jo ne kya kiya uske sath. wat will the children learn????


----------



## iMav (Oct 22, 2007)

fun2sh please change ur location it messes the entire page ....


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 22, 2007)

Dumbledor was not the greatest character. He was a fool....

I would say serius was. Everyone else seemed too smart at one point and too foolish at another point. Only serius remained the same till the end.


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 22, 2007)

lol 
bt y is it no going to next line. one time some has written that "the name of locaction is so big that it would not fit here so i m not writtin it." it used to goto next line. why is mine not goin to next line. any forum bug??


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 22, 2007)

> Dumbledor was not the greatest character. He was a fool....
> 
> I would say serius was



the greatest in my opinion was Severus Snape..yes the  most hated villain in the end becomes a hero....the greatest Snape who was a Spy of Dumbledore ...and he had a mission in life to save his love (Lily Potter)'s only child HARRY  three cheers to Snape


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 22, 2007)

^^ Snape is another story. His character was made great. Serius is great 

By the way 
@ fun2sh, try adding a space in your location mane. Maybe the new word will move to next line.


----------



## slash_89 (Oct 22, 2007)

Did'nt Hagrid mention that his dad was a "Tiny" guy, so how the hell did he get it on with a 20-foot giantess!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 22, 2007)

He died, didn't he?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 22, 2007)

Just came to my mind...
If harry knew that his HeadMaster was G@y he would have never named his son albus ..... hehe



			
				slash_89 said:
			
		

> Did'nt Hagrid mention that his dad was a "Tiny" guy, so how the hell did he get it on with a 20-foot giantess!!!!!!!!!



MAGIC.. He might have done enlargio or something on himself or on one of his body part.


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 23, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> MAGIC.. He might have done *enlargio* or something on himself or on one of his body part.


 Thats _ENGORGIO_ if i remember correctly


----------



## adi007 (Oct 23, 2007)

What about Dumbledore and prof Minerva McGonagall?
I just thought they were in love with each other in Harry potter and the Goblet of fire


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 23, 2007)

^^ There wasn't any love between them. They just respected each other. btw are you talking about GoF book or movie?


----------



## adi007 (Oct 24, 2007)

GOF movie


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 24, 2007)

^^ Then i think you must've deduced the above conclusion based on the fact that dumbledore and mcgonagall danced together at the yule ball. That's utter bullshit as they never did in the book. In the book, dumbledore danced with madam maxime. You shouldn't really trust what you see in those movies. Most often than not the stuff in the movies is changed from what really happened in the book.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 24, 2007)

Movies suck (It's HP movies I am talking about.... take a look at the godfather....)


----------

